

Vector icons roundup: choose your next icon font - tagliala
http://tagliala.github.io/vectoriconsroundup/

======
ckluis
FWIW: Font awesome allows for stacking & rotation with default classes now.

<http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/examples/>

~~~
tagliala
Thanks. I was planning to update the comparison by providing the total number
of icons and unique features provided by each project

